# Robalo 206 Cayman Review



## pjordan (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey Guys I got the chance to run the Robalo 206 Cayman hard for about 2 days and about 20 hours all together and I had the chance to run it super skinny and over open water crossings. I thought after really getting to put the boat through its paces I would share my findings.

First off I was really very pleased with this small bay boats ability to cross open water. I launched the boat at Meiher State Park in Spanish Fort AL, and headed out the Blakely River and shot right out to middle bay to Fowl River East. We had moderate chop conditions and he boat was running a Yamaha 150hp 4-stroke with trim tabs. At thirty Miles per hour and my motor trimmed to between half and 3/4 trim and my tabs down two clicks, I ran 4.6 miles per gallon and up until 37 mph I managed to get 4.2 miles per gallon. My top end with the boat filled and two folks on board was 48 miles per hour.

The boat handled the conditions without any spray or pounding and was very comfortable to run for that 30 minute run.Considering the range available on the boat I would have been happy to take it around through fowl river to the Mississippi Sound but time was not allowing. 

When it came to fishing the shallows the real test for that was in Dog River. I took the boat into a favorite bay that is generally full of redfish. But because of the shallow water I never see another boat in that bay. I managed to get the boat in every bit of its 10" draft. We Ran the Minn Kota I-Pilot 55# thrust trolling motor and I thought it was more than up to the job. I had the boat so shallow that the skeg was plowing mud and my prop was cavitating. Most of the redfish I spotted were as shallow as they could get. It was on the falling tide and the fish were going in and out of the spartina grass hunting for fiddler crabs and such wit their backs out of the water. 

I took two of them on an eight weight and used the I-pilot to take me back out to deeper water with the recall feature. 

I kept one that went 25"s in the forward live well and when I went to check on the fish I couldn't find it! The live well goes under the first seat as well so it is MASSIVE and perfect for culling fish. 

All in all I am very impressed. The t-top was well placed and did not interfere with my fly casting. and the wide gunnels made it very easy to walk around on them. Oddly enough the longer I was on the boat the bigger it seemed.

My only negatives are that I do wish that the boat had had a jackplate and the motor a low water pick up. Other than that, it was damn near perfect. 

Hope this review is helpful.


----------



## pjordan (Jun 12, 2015)

Oh and let me add that I only put 7.6 hours on the motor. The rest of the time was on the i-pilot, which is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the write up. What do these run cost wise? While not nearly as sexy as a Pathy maybe they can compete with Epic and Seaborn???

Regarding that front well, it's under the front seat correct? Are you saying the well travels behind the seat under the console??? I couldn't tell from pics.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Never mind, pricing is on Robalo site. Heck of a bargain for a 20 footer.


----------



## pjordan (Jun 12, 2015)

Megalops said:


> Thanks for the write up. What do these run cost wise? While not nearly as sexy as a Pathy maybe they can compete with Epic and Seaborn???
> 
> Regarding that front well, it's under the front seat correct? Are you saying the well travels behind the seat under the console??? I couldn't tell from pics.


Most of these boats are going to go between $42k and $45k rigged out. You can order it form the factory rigged out with everything including garmins and i-pilot for $44k. That boat would be ready to go to the water. You can go to the Robalo website and build your boat just the way you want it. You have to check with your dealer as to the shipping rates.

There is a well in the center console but also one under the front deck. It is not tinted blue and its insulated so you can ice it out. I was really shocked as to how much room was in that thing!

Boat test did a good walk through on the boat. 




And to be honest, pathfinder makes a really sick boat but for me compared to the Robalo I feel like the Robalo is a more pleasing boat to look at and if you check out the 226, that thing is a Monster. Plus this year their going to be offering the 250hp SHO. I really want to run that boat with tabs and a jack plate! It also gives me 90 gallons of livewell! I'm pressing them to let me run one of those in the spring tournament the dealer is sponsoring.


----------



## pjordan (Jun 12, 2015)

Megalops said:


> Never mind, pricing is on Robalo site. Heck of a bargain for a 20 footer.



That no hassle no haggle pricing is really good for me because I hate the whole haggling bull. I want to see what I'm paying for, see if it's worth it and roll on.


----------

